# [Systemd] Question à propos de SystemD vs OpenRC

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, depuis que j'ai vu sur la mailing list de Gentoo-dev, plusieurs sujets à propos de SystemD et à propos de OpenRC qui serait en développement chez FreeBSD,Debian et le démarrage du projet  Mdev j'ai plusieurs questions qui sont malheureusement sans réponse.

Voici mes questions :

1. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi les bureaux Gnome/KDE et Xfce ajoutent des dépendances à SystemD à tout prix ?  

    Je sais que SystemD a mergé le code de Udev, mais pourquoi forcer tous les utilisateurs à utiliser ce projet ?

2. Qu'est-ce qui va devenir de OpenRC dans tout ça, est-ce qu'on va devoir migrer notre Gentoo vers SystemD sous prétexte de vouloir utiliser Gnome/KDe et Xfce ?

3. Pourquoi tout d'un coup OpenRC est porté chez les BSD et Debian ?

4. Est-ce que OpenRC pourrait exister sur une Gentoo malgré les dépendances à Systemd ? Genre à l'intérieur du code de OpenRC, celui-ci pourrait appeler les API de SystemD/Udev et faire comme si on était sur SystemD ?

5. Est-ce que le projet Mdev serait une réponse aux devs de SystemD/Udev pour leur montrer qu'on peut avoir des fonctions de base sans passer par leur bidule ?

Bref, si quelqu'un a des réponses, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui en est de tout ça  :Razz: 

Merci !

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi les bureaux Gnome/KDE et Xfce ajoutent des dépendances à SystemD à tout prix ?  
> 
>     Je sais que SystemD a mergé le code de Udev, mais pourquoi forcer tous les utilisateurs à utiliser ce projet ?
> ...

 

Tu es sûr que c'est des dépendances fortes? Il me semble avoir lu que certaines distro avaient des dépendances fortes, mais parce qu'elles en faisaient spécifiquement le choix (en appliquant tel ou tel patch, en forcant la dépendance dans leur paquets etc...)

J'utilise pas systemd hein, mais t'es sûr aussi qu'ils ont bouffé udev? Si c'est le cas ça ressemble encore à un truc qui veut tout centraliser, et au final être tout bloated.

Sinon pour le reste c'est politique. Par exemple lenhart poettering aurait jamais pu pousser pour _aucun_ de ses projets aussi facilement si il n'avait pas le poste qu'il a chez RH.

Je ne dis pas ça pour dévaluer son travail, mais apporter un nouveau projets finit à 30%, tout buggé, et le voir quand même être accepté quasi partout très rapidement (et pour le coup: finit et stabilisé, merci la communauté), ça n'arrive plus de nos jours sans influence fortes. Et c'est pareil pour pas mal d'autres projets/boites. Une grosse guerre d'influence, d'ego etc... on dirait pas comme ça, en surface.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Qu'est-ce qui va devenir de OpenRC dans tout ça, est-ce qu'on va devoir migrer notre Gentoo vers SystemD sous prétexte de vouloir utiliser Gnome/KDe et Xfce ?
> 
> 

 

En principe non, cf question 1 sur les dépendances.

Bon après je m'en fiche j'utilise pas de DM.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Pourquoi tout d'un coup OpenRC est porté chez les BSD et Debian ?
> 
> 

 

OpenRC était dès le départ prévu pour être cross-platform (il pouvait tourner sur FreeBSD il me semble), c'est pas centré sur Gentoo uniquement donc rien de surprenant.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Est-ce que OpenRC pourrait exister sur une Gentoo malgré les dépendances à Systemd ? Genre à l'intérieur du code de OpenRC, celui-ci pourrait appeler les API de SystemD/Udev et faire comme si on était sur SystemD ?
> 
> 

 

cf question 1 sur les dépendances.

Franchement je doute qu'on en arrive là. Ça serait hyper moche.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Est-ce que le projet Mdev serait une réponse aux devs de SystemD/Udev pour leur montrer qu'on peut avoir des fonctions de base sans passer par leur bidule ?
> 
> 

 

Je connaissais pas, ça y ressemble oui.

----------

## guilc

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/79186  :Twisted Evil: 

Comment tu t'es fait griller   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis bien content de voir que quelqu'un a répondu sur la liste aussi.

J'étais certain que ça l'allait passer comme dans du beurre, genre aucune réponse comme ça arrive sur la dev-list.

----------

## guilc

Héhé. Bah en même temps c'est le sujet chaud de ces derniers temps, donc y a du monde pour réagir dessus  :Laughing: 

Mais je te rassure, systemd n'est pas le seul bloatware que nous ramène redhat. On va aussi avoir droit aux logs XML. Certains ont décrété que syslog devait mourir. https://fedorahosted.org/lumberjack/

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai trouvé des projets en cours à propos de SystemD sur les mailing list de KDE,Gnome(bien sûr) et XFCE.

Il va rester les *box(Openbox,Fluxbox...etc...) et les autres qui devraient fonctionner out of the box avec Mdev.

On verra pour les bureaux si ceux-ci peuvent fonctionner normalement avec Mdev malgré tout.

----------

## guilc

Cette tendance à l'intégration verticale sous linux pose aussi pas mal de soucis aux autres unix. Chez BSD, ça commence visiblement à les inquiéter.

Déja les derniers drivers opensource ne fonctionnent plus que sous FreeBSD qui a fait un port de KMS. Les autres BSD l'ont dans l'os (ex OpenBSD qui n'a plus la possibilité d'utiliser les derniers driver à jour depuis qu'ils retirent la version UMS, qui a par exemple disparue des drivers intel, n'a jamais existé avec nouveau).

Maintenant, les BSD vont devoir faire une croix sur les DM s'appuyant sur systemd, linuxocentré... De toute façon, lennart poettering a décrété que BSD était mort (http://bsd.slashdot.org/story/11/07/16/0020243/lennart-poettering-bsd-isnt-relevant-anymore), donc ça l'empêchera pas de dormir. Mais mine de rien, c'est en train de faire exploser les unix... Je trouve que ça pue vraiment, et que RedHat à pousser ces projets joue le fossoyeur des Unix...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai Gnome d’installé en ~x86 et je n'ai pas systemd en dépendance (sauf si j'active l'useflag), normal docteur ?

Faut arrêter de psychoter, Gnome communique avec systemd via des appels dbus, rien n'empêche les *BSD et Linux qui ne veulent pas l'utiliser d'implémenter des backends compatibles pour gérer ces appels.

Systemd un bloatware ? Non il est correctement spécifié : Il lance des processus en réponse à des évènements (démarrage, horaire, évènements réseau, appel dbus...) et gère le suivi de leur état.

Je l'ai testé et comparé avec un système d'init sysV classique il est beaucoup plus rapide et encourage les bonnes pratiques en imposant l'usage de helpers externe plutôt que de mettre du code bash à la gruik dans /etc/init.d.

Je suis revenu à OpenRC car plus facile à maintenir au quotidien, systemd n'était pas encore très intégré à Gentoo.

On assiste surtout à un refus d'évoluer classique: Oh My God l'init n’est plus géré par une collection de scripts en shell, c’est la fin du monde   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

J'ai pas lu[encore hein? pas taper...] le fil sur la ML, mais pour les dépendances il me semble que c'est dans l'autre sens, style, systemd qui va avoir une dépendence sur gnome. J'comprends pas trop non plus comment on en arrive encore à avoir des idées... hum... aussi surprenantes:)

Sinon, le trip avec mdev, c'est lié au fait qu'udev exige maintenant d'avoir /usr accessible au démarrage, et que donc, pour avoir un /usr séparé il faut avoir un initramfs(c'est aussi un sujet sanglant, donc simple pour trouver des infos plus précise à ce sujet). Ce changement dans udev est fermement défendu par le fameux lennart.

Ceci étant dit, y'a pas mal d'idées qui semblent bien dans systemd, (au hasard, le délire avec la "réservation" des sockets avant que le service ne soit vraiment lancé, le système de log, et enfin, cet item me tient à coeur, le fait d'abandonner les init scripts qui font tout à la place de l'admin (vérifier les droits, créer les fichiers/répertoires kivonbien,bref, v'voyez l'idée...))

EDIT: les logs XML, j'dis OHÉFOR non, mais pourquoi pas dans un format binaire avec des outils _simples_ de conversion (je crois avoir entendu que les logs d'haproxy suivent ce principe mais je me trompe peut-être?)

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> J'ai Gnome d’installé en ~x86 et je n'ai pas systemd en dépendance (sauf si j'active l'useflag), normal docteur ?
> 
> Faut arrêter de psychoter, Gnome communique avec systemd via des appels dbus, rien n'empêche les *BSD et Linux qui ne veulent pas l'utiliser d'implémenter des backends compatibles pour gérer ces appels.
> 
> 

 

Pour l'instant.

 *Quote:*   

> Systemd un bloatware ? Non il est correctement spécifié : Il lance des processus en réponse à des évènements (démarrage, horaire, évènements réseau, appel dbus...) et gère le suivi de leur état.
> 
> Je l'ai testé et comparé avec un système d'init sysV classique il est beaucoup plus rapide et encourage les bonnes pratiques en imposant l'usage de helpers externe plutôt que de mettre du code bash à la gruik dans /etc/init.d.
> 
> 

 

C'est un bloatware dans le sens ou pour un serveur, il a tout un tas de prérequis issus du desktop, et impose d'installer sur les serveurs tout un tas de saletés inutiles, qui multiplient les sources de bug, et font perdre la maitrise du système à l'admin-sys en rajoutant 40 couches d'abstraction. Un démon c'est simple. La gestion à travers 40 bus de communications de ce même démon, c'est du bloat. les "helpers" dans tous les sens justement, c'est la plaie sur un serveur. Et pour l'embarqué j'en parle même pas...

Le devs de systemd pensent et vivent DESKTOP sous LINUX. Et ils n'ont strictement rien à faire des serveurs, encore pire des BSD. Et ils sont en train de péter le KISS de linux qui fait que c'est du bon pour les serveurs pour en faire des espèces de boites noires à la windows, sous prétexte que ça permet de mettre du kikoolol dans gnome...

 *Quote:*   

> On assiste surtout à un refus d'évoluer classique: Oh My God l'init n’est plus géré par une collection de scripts en shell, c’est la fin du monde  

 

Non, un refus d'une évolution qui casse des choses "qui marchent ©" et qui sont simples sous prétexte de faire évoluer une utilisation minoritaire de linux (parceque sisi, le desktop sous linux, c'est minoritaire)

[EDIT]

Attention : je ne nie pas qu'il y a des bonnes idées pour le Desktop (l'intégration verticale qui peut permettre de faire des choses sympa au niveau du réseau en roaming par exemple). Mais ce que je reproche très sérieusement à ce projet, c'est un très fort manque de vision d'ensemble sur l'écosystème UNIX, et de se focaliser sur ce qui une utilisation extrêmement minoritaire, et en plus de l'imposer à tout le monde de manière violente et non-concertée (parce que c'est un projet redhat qui ne touche pas que redhat, loin de là...).

----------

## DuF

Je vais faire court car sinon j'ai peur d'échapper des propos trop méchant.

Personnellement je m'en fou que techniquement ça soit bien spécifié ou que ça aille dans le sens de l'état de l'art mais je constate que globalement ses 2 projets majeurs (PulseAudio et SystemD) sont merdiques. Je précise juste que dans mon activité professionnelle j'utilise quotidiennement des RHEL, SLES, OpenBSD et Debian et que personnellement j'utilise Ubuntu (parents, compagne), Debian et Gentoo. Pourquoi je dis ça, car ces 2 projets n'ont absolument pas répondus aux promesses auxquels ils prétendaient et ont cassé ce qui faisait le liant entre le monde BSD et Linux. Pour moi (j'insiste sur le fait que ce n'est que mon opinion), c'est pas parce qu'on a une idée de génie qu'il faille mépriser ceux qui gravitent timidement à côté. Avec ce même type de comportement, c'est Linux qui aurait pu passer à la trappe. Cette mentalité m'exaspère et me débecte. 

En même temps c'est un peu tôt, pour l'instant le mal n'est pas fait, mais je partage l'avis de beaucoup, je ne suis pas persuadé que l'interpendance Gnome/SystemD n'arrivera pas plus tôt que prévu.

Y a pas besoin de psychoter ou de refus d'évoluer, surtout que la majorité des personnes ici passent leur temps à évoluer depuis des années (depuis 2002 sous Gentoo pour ma part). Mais quand des choix merdiques sont faits, tout le monde a le droit de le dire même les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas de solutions.

----------

## DuF

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est un bloatware dans le sens ou pour un serveur, il a tout un tas de prérequis issus du desktop, et impose d'installer sur les serveurs tout un tas de saletés inutiles, qui multiplient les sources de bug, et font perdre la maitrise du système à l'admin-sys en rajoutant 40 couches d'abstraction. Un démon c'est simple. La gestion à travers 40 bus de communications de ce même démon, c'est du bloat. les "helpers" dans tous les sens justement, c'est la plaie sur un serveur. Et pour l'embarqué j'en parle même pas...
> 
> Le devs de systemd pensent et vivent DESKTOP sous LINUX. Et ils n'ont strictement rien à faire des serveurs, encore pire des BSD. Et ils sont en train de péter le KISS de linux qui fait que c'est du bon pour les serveurs pour en faire des espèces de boites noires à la windows, sous prétexte que ça permet de mettre du kikoolol dans gnome...
> ...

 

MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Voilà exactement ce que j'aurai aimé dire, mais bon la rhétorique et moi ça fait 2....

Le jour où j'ai un serveur avec SystemD, je déterrerai ce topic à la pelleteuse et viendrais vous réveiller et faire mon vieux con en prononçant : "Vous ne pourrez pas dire qu'on ne vous avait pas prévenu !"   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Pour rajouter des éléments, il y a aussi ce mail, d'un dev debian : http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/07/msg00269.html

Enfin, my bad, je fais un peu dériver le sujet là, sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour l'instant. 

 

La seule dépendance de Gnome à systemd dont j'ai entendu parler c'est le réglage du fuseau horaire. Et encore c’est même pas vrai, Gnome utilise juste un appel dbus normalisé par freedesktop, mais proposé uniquement par systemd.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est un bloatware dans le sens ou pour un serveur, il a tout un tas de prérequis issus du desktop, et impose d'installer sur les serveurs tout un tas de saletés inutiles, qui multiplient les sources de bug

 

Très franchement à pars dbus je ne trouve pas dans l'arbre de dépendances de systemd grand chose qui ne soit pas déjà dans une install server classique.

Pour vous faire une idée:

```
vi /usr/portage/sys-apps/systemd/systemd-186.ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/dbus/dbus-1.6.4.ebuild
```

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> les "helpers" dans tous les sens justement, c'est la plaie sur un serveur.

 

Très franchement tu préfère que les capacités astronomiques de /etc/fstab soit gérées par mount -a (un helper) ou un /etc/init.d/mount en shell ? Parce que les helpers de systemd vont dans ce sens : virer des scripts d'init des taches lourdes qui n'ont jamais eu rien à y faire.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour rajouter des éléments, il y a aussi ce mail, d'un dev debian : http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/07/msg00269.html
> 
> Enfin, my bad, je fais un peu dériver le sujet là, sorry  

 

Debian n'a jamais voulu intégrer un vrai système d'init (à la OpenRC ou Upstart) à leurs distribution, leur système de boot se limite à une collection de scripts hétéroclites sans consistance et sans aucune interface de gestion. Il n'ont pas évolués depuis les années pré SystemV c'est pas systemd qui va leur faire changer d'avis. Et c'est à cause de ce système d'init que je vomi Debian, chacun ses goûts.

SystemD et DBus pas pour les serveurs ? Maintenant qu'il va débarquer sur RHEL j'entrevoit au contraire pleins de possibilités  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Au contraire, je trouve que les scripts shell sont une vraie puissance et permettent avec facilité de corriger un problème. Sur un serveur on s'en fou que ça boot en 20s de plus, l'important c'est que ça tienne la route longtemps. J'imagine bien demain les admins qui devront faire du C pour corriger un problème d'init... Le shell, n'importe quel admin pourra bosser avec, c'est facile à lire, cela permet de comprendre ce qui se passe. Et en général quand il faut corriger quelque chose il faut aller vite, avec du shell c'est facile.

Toute façon le mec est tout sauf crédible et ne comprend rien à l'aspect serveur des choses, suffit de lire ça : http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd.html

 *Quote:*   

> (...)And even SSH: as long as nobody wants to contact your machine there is no need to run it, as long as it is then started on the first connection. (And admit it, on most machines where sshd might be listening somebody connects to it only every other month or so.)

 

On voit bien que le mec est dans le vrai pour tout ce qui est desktop (les exemples qu'il donne juste avant pour le bluetooth, l'imprimante sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus juste) mais sur SSH, il est à côté de la plaque.

SystemD c'est sans doute très bien pour le grand public, mais il devrait proposer sa révolution chez Apple, il serait pil dans le coeur de cible.

Toute façon ça a le temps d'arriver (et de repartir), là où je bosse on migre de RHEL 5.2 à 5.6   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

d'accord pour le shell, mais pas d'accord sur la complexité des initscripts qui se veulent parés à toute épreuve. Les exemples qui "m'ennervent" un peu sont ceux qui par exemple vont vérifier la syntaxe de la conf du dit service et s'arrêter à la place de laisser le service s'en occuper, ceux qui initialisent des choses qui auraient dû être initialisées par l'admin etc...

Tout ce que ces initscripts font, à mon avis, ce n'est que permettre à n'importe qui de lancer n'importe quoi (...) sans avoir lu _un minimum_ la doc, résultat: quand ça n'marche pas y'a plus personne...

Quelques exemples concrets qui me viennent à l'esprit: les initscripts de squid qui vont voir où se trouve le cache, vont les initialiser au besoin et autres joyeusetés, la vérification de syntaxe de ceux de dnsmasq (qui cache le message prévus par dnsmasq et t'affiche un message générique IIRC)...

Cette complexité est parfois bloquante pour d'autres choses(je n'ai plus d'exemple en tête, mais ça m'a déjà "ennuyé"...

La plupart des "démons" se démarre avec une bête ligne de commande. Je ne suis pas contre la mise en place d'un chroot, de limites en tout genre, mais y'en a marre des scripts qui se veulent trop génériques  :Wink: 

Pour les besoins spéciaux, à mon avis, il faut "devoir" revenir au shell script et point final. KISS quoi!

----------

## DuF

Là dessus je suis d'accord et encore une fois, même si c'est un peu radical comme discours, j'ai pas vraiment de grief contre systemd pour le desktop ou tout autre terminal grand public, au contraire même.

Après pour le bordel potentiel des scripts d'init, ça j'ai envie de dire c'est avant tout un problème humain (de moyens ou de compétences).

Je pense que si le mec avait pris en compte quelques remarques (pourtant pas nombreuses) sur l'aspect serveur des choses voir, imaginons un mode serveur, ce serait bien !

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui s'est dit ici.

Je me suis fait une idée plus précise sur le personnage le jour où j'ai lu en détails la page de son projet sur un remplaçant pour syslog. Si si, ya de super moment "OMG OMG", qui font que ce type est dangereux dans le registre "fausses bonnes idées". Après, il a de l'énergie et des soutiens, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas quelqu'un pour le canaliser ce brave homme.

[j'ai supprimé un paquet de texte, je radote ce que vous avez déjà dit de toute façon]

----------

## guilc

Bon, là je trolle, on n'est pas vendredi, mais c'est trop bon : Debian dégage Gnome par défaut pour le remplacer par... XFCE : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NTk

Et je cite : "There may be other reasons to prefer xfce as the default as well, but that is a complex and subjective topic. Unfortunatly, Debian does not have a well-defined procedure for making such choices, though it certianly has well-defined procedures for reviewing them. So, I've decided to be bold, and continue the tradition of making an arbitrary desktop selection for Debian in tasksel." 

Lire entre les lignes : on dégage parcequ'on veut pas de systemd ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Lire entre les lignes : on dégage parcequ'on veut pas de systemd ? 

 

hehe, on n'est toujours pas vendredi, mais j'avoue que c'est pas mal:)

C'est certainement une des bonnes raisons qui ont motivé ce changement, d'autant plus que debian/BSD est maintenant comptée parmi les "architectures" officiellement supportées, donc maintenir une version spécifique linux et une autre BSD de leur système n'est surement aisé ni souhaitable.

----------

## geekounet

Pour systemd, le principe est bon, mais l'implémentation est vraiment mauvaise, on ne devrait pas laisser Lennart écrire une seule ligne de code, tout ce qu'il produit est foireux. Du dire d'autres devs sur les ML, systemd aurait pu être facilement portable s'il était correctement codé, en le faisant suffisamment modulaire pour que les autres Unix implémentent à leur sauce les bouts manquants, mais Lennart a fait exprès de rendre le code difficilement portable (il le dit noir sur blanc dans ses réponses), du fait de sa haine injustifiée des Unix non-Linux. C'est pas le seul abruti de chez RedHat en plus, Ulrich (lead dev de la glibc) en tient une bonne couche aussi, en refusant des correctifs, des optimisations, en rejettant toute critique constructive de son code pendant qu'il continue à coder n'importe comment. D'où le fork de la glibc par Debian du coup, eglibc, visant à l'intégration des patchs pour l'embarqué. Bref...

Pour OpenRC, il est porté sous FreeBSD pour le projet Gentoo/FreeBSD il me semble, mais il n'y a aucun projet d'intégration officielle dans l'OS, rc.subr fonctionne parfaitement et a encore de beaux jours devant lui.

Enfin, concernant KMS que j'ai aperçu dans un message plus haut, il est porté sous FreeBSD pour les CG Intel oui, et ça marche plutôt pas mal (bien que le kernel me sort des centaines de messages de debug), par contre ce n'est pas encore fini pour le support des Radeon, encore moins pour Nouveau... (mais le driver Nvidia proprio fonctionne nickel lui). Apparemment ça sera facilement portable sous NetBSD et DragonflyBSD, c'est prévu, mais sous OpenBSD je ne sais pas comment ça se passera, ils ont des drivers bien à leur sauce déja.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour ces éclairages de la "scène", c'est très instructif  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé bien, ça a bien trollé pendant mon congé  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hé bien, ça a bien trollé pendant mon congé 

 

Depuis quand des faits véridiques de la vérité vraie sont un troll !!!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Arch Linux fait le saut officiellement : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2MDE

Il y a plusieurs distributions qui vont dans ce sens, j'ai hâte de voir quand Gentoo va prendre une décision à ce sujet.

Quelqu'un a essayé dernièrement SystemD avec une carte ATI qui demande le chargement d'un firmware  ?

----------

## boozo

Je ne sais pas si leur fil est représentatif des échanges qui ont conduit à l'adoption mais c'est de très bonne augure pour nous   :Rolling Eyes: 

On a vraiment l'impression d'un passage "en force" maintenant que les "gros" ont pris un angle ; logiquement les autres se rangent à leur côté même s'ils auraient envi d'en discuter davantage ou de prendre un peu plus le temps d'étudier les choses ou les alternatives. bref, la discussion est toujours le fait de quelques uns - encore faut-il en être -

La tactique est toujours payante à l'heure actuelle apparemment y compris dans l'univers opensource.

 *verbatim presque imaginaire wrote:*   

> "...
> 
> Là, vous avez déjà quelque chose d'exploitable. Même si c'est pas _encore_ parfait, ça le deviendra vite enfin, si vous donnez la main. Comprenez, il faut avoir une attitude "rassembleur" dans l'esprit opensource... Oui vous avez raison, il _peut_ rester çà et là un ou deux points à lever mais il n'y a vraiment rien de bloquant. Mais encore une fois : si vous avez mieux à nous montrer on prend bien sûr... vous avez quelque chose ? non ? ah ?! bon, ben alors on reste là-dessus en attendant... Il faut qu'on avance... vous comprenez ? sinon on ne sera pas prêt dans les délais ... autrement on ne peut pas s'engager sur les jalons si on remets ce choix en cause... on peut vous réexpliquez si vous voulez mais il faut alimenter les devs.
> 
> ..."
> ...

 

----------

## truc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Arch Linux fait le saut officiellement : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2MDE
> 
> Il y a plusieurs distributions qui vont dans ce sens, j'ai hâte de voir quand Gentoo va prendre une décision à ce sujet.
> 
> Quelqu'un a essayé dernièrement SystemD avec une carte ATI qui demande le chargement d'un firmware  ?

 

exherbo "conseille" systemd depuis un bon moment aussi déjà. J'éspère qu'on gardera toujours le choix par contre. gentoo est en général assez sympa dans ce domaine, donc on éspère! Par contre, attention, tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles par lennart ou un de ses fanboys, y'a pas de D majuscule à la fin, y'a tout un paragraphe sur le nom systemd, je ne sais plus où... probablement sur son blog?

Sinon, je ne suis pas sûr de ce que ça va changer pour le firmware ATI? Je n'en ai pas, mais je crois que les firmware se chargent dans l'initramfs(ou initrd) et donc avant systemd. Je me trompe?

EDIT: j'me dis que peut-être un jour on verra un pdeudo-fork de systemd (du même type que eglibc/glibc) qui se voudra plus général (moins orientée desktop, moins "uniquement linux"... 

Sinon, j'n'ai toujours pas fait le tour de dbus policykit(polKit?) et compagnie, cependant, j'aime bien ce que je pense comprendre et je pense que ce genre de truc pourrait avoir une utilité sur un serveur, mais bon, comme je le disais, je crois juste avoir compris l'idée, j'n'en sais trop rien en fait! (pourquoi j'en parle ici? parce-qu'il me semble que systemd repose pas mal sur ça?

----------

## CryoGen

Faut dire que la plus part des distros que j'ai testées sont vraiment moches niveau gestion des initscripts face à Gentoo   :Laughing:  Personnellement je ne vois pas l'intérêt de passer à un autre système mais bon, rien ne me retient non plus.

Par contre ca me gave un peu d'avoir sans cesse de nouveaux projets qui en avalent d'autres ou alors reprendre un chemin qui existait auparavant... et on recommence   :Rolling Eyes: 

Autre point super négatif déjà soulevé aussi, le centrage sur linux. Bientôt ca sera plus la peine de choisir une distro ou une autre : elles seront pareilles   :Crying or Very sad:  . Quant à la compatibilité (portabilité) BSD, çà a commencer avec cette saleté d'ALSA   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Pour ALSA sous FreeBSD ça va à présent, ya une libalsa de compatibilité dans les ports, qui se plug de façon transparente sur les drivers OSS, ça permet de faire fonctionner Chromium entre autres.  :Razz: 

Sinon oui, je ne vois pas ce que systemd apporterait à Gentoo (ni ailleurs), les initscripts Gentoo sont clairement, et de loin, les meilleurs que j'aurai vu dans le monde Linux (par contre je garde ma préférence pour le rcng/rc.subr de FreeBSD/NetBSD  :Razz: ).

----------

## d2_racing

La position de plusieurs devs commence à faire du chemin.

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/79587

----------

## DuF

Et un article qui décrit une réflexion en cours côté Debian. L'avantage est qu'il n'y a pas réellement de position pour ou contre un ou plusieurs systèmes mais une approche ouverte aux différentes solutions existantes : http://lwn.net/Articles/512719/

----------

## guilc

Mouaha, depuis le temps que je peste après l'init debian comparé à OpenRC, ne serait ce que parcqu'un script d'init est incapable de dire s'il a déjà été starté ou pas, et que les débianeux me répondent que leur init est parfait et tellement supérieur à celui de gentoo... Mais je me marre. J'en connais plein à qui je vais pouvoir faire bouffer leur chapeau  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Merci de m'avoir mis de bonne humeur pour commencer trolldi !

----------

## El_Goretto

krrkrrkrrrrr, Linus est énervé, et on le comprend (à propos de udev, mais bon, udev=systemd maintenant donc...)

 *Linus wrote:*   

> If the new maintainers are causing problems, they need to be fixed some way.

 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   No way, get out guy !

(link1 ; link2 !!; ...)

Comme quoi : à force de vouloir jouer au plus malin... qui sait ? on va peut-être avoir droit à un rollback en bonne et due forme sinon il va peut-être falloir aussi qu'il forke le kernel pour intégrer sa "chose"  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## guilc

Mouahaha, je me marre. Ce bug de chargement de firmware au module_init, je l'ai depuis le passage à udev > 175 tiens... A tel point que je me suis résolu à intégrer le firmware en dur dans le kernel... Ça fait plaisir de voir les devs de systemd/udev se faire remettre à leur place, mais à un point  :Mr. Green:   !

----------

## DuF

moi j'adore cette remarque :  *Quote:*   

> I am leery of the fact that the udev maintenance
> 
> seems to have gone into some "crazy mode" where they have made changes
> 
> that were known to be problematic, and are pure and utter stupidity.

 

https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/2/505

----------

## xaviermiller

Héhé, j'attends la réaction des mainteneurs d'udev: forker linux pour en faire systemd-kernel ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Ils proposent en tout cas de modifier le comportement du kernel pour s'adapter à Udev et donnent des conseils sur comment devrait faire le noyau pour les firmwares et modules   :Laughing: 

https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/23/318

----------

## boozo

mwais encore 1,2 commentaires dans ce genre et je pense que la kernel team va leur expliquer comment ils vont se passer d'udev à l'avenir... définitivement !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## truc

on va ré-entendre parler de devfs et udev va être considéré comme 'DEPRECATED'  :Laughing: 

----------

## Poussin

J'aime beaucoup celui-là aussi  :Very Happy: 

https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/2/303

----------

## DuF

Sinon y a un gars (c'est juste Ingo Molnar) qui comprend pas trop comment debuggé systemd sur sa fedora 17 : I'm wondering how to debug the following systemd problem: with recent kernels my Fedora 17 installation drops into rescue mode

Le même gentil gars que Linus veut étriper concernant udev répond à Ingo : It should tell us more what's going on, and why you end up in the rescue shell.

Et là Ingo il dit qu'il comprend pas qu'un système révolutionnaire ne soit pas plus simple et qu'il faille rebooter pour debugger : and I expected that once such a common failure mode happens all the info is there to recover and find the reason for the failure. Having to reboot the system really destroys failure state, and it's a lucky circumstance that I can reproduce the failure and can give you debug output.

Je comprends mieux pourquoi on dit que linux n'est pas prêt pour le desktop et que des linuxiens passent du côté obscur (Apple....)

----------

## xaviermiller

Ingo Molnar: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingo_Moln%C3%A1r ?

----------

## DuF

lui-même (employé Red Hat).

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, ça va fighter autour de la machine à café :p

----------

## Poussin

Huhu http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/169082

----------

## xaviermiller

Bientôt dans systemd : serveur X, navigateur internet, serveur PHP/MySQL...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bientôt dans systemd : serveur X, navigateur internet, serveur PHP/MySQL...

 

Une JVM, une JVM!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

C'est ptete le but ^^ Pour que ce soit utiliser dans les smartphones \o/

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Bientôt dans systemd : serveur X, navigateur internet, serveur PHP/MySQL... 
> 
> Une JVM, une JVM!  

 

Le tout, virtualisé (une VM par instance de démon, pour bien sécuriser le tout)

----------

## DuF

 *Quote:*   

> For F19 I plan to submit a feature asking for not installing syslog by
> 
> default anymore. I wonder how far I'll get with this before this is
> 
> shut down by the conservatives... 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Does systemd journal populate /var/log/messages ?
> 
> If not, don't do that.
> 
> Simo Sorce

 

 *Quote:*   

> No. It doesnt.
> 
> Lennart

 

----------

## DuF

On peut dire adieu à l'analyse de logs depuis un serveur distant sans interface graphique =>

http://0pointer.de/public/journal-gatewayd.png

 *Quote:*   

> The new network live-syncing logic of the systemd journal is based on standard compliant protocols and formats, i.e. HTTP and JSON. With that in place I spent a bit of time in hacking up a little HTML5 tool that uses this JSON data from javascript and allows a user to browse through the journal.

 

Faut l'arrêter....

Trop de perles =>

 *Quote:*   

> > > From the man page:
> 
> > > 
> 
> > > By default the journal stores log data in /run/log/journal/. Since
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> > > I checked out the code, and it does seem as if the format is intended
> 
> > > > to be backwards compatible.  It uses a set of filesystem-like
> 
> > > > "compatible" and "incompatible" flags, so presumably a sufficiently
> ...

 

Les admins vont avoir du boulot pour se mettre à jour et aussi des liveCD sous le coude  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Faut l'arrêter....
> 
> (...)

 

Bah, déjà bien bouffi d'orgueil, s'il est "adroitement chauffé" encore un peu dans son élan...   :Mr. Green: 

// Dans un autre contexte j'aurai pu dire : "...une bonne épingle gauche, en dévers extérieur, et la force centrifuge s'en chargera dans un platane".

----------

## xaviermiller

Encore ! C'est vendredi tous les jours  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

On va l'appeler Lennart "Friday" Poettering.

----------

## Zoboulo

Bon ben perso j'ai testé systemd, et honnêtement je trouve que vous êtes d'assez mauvaise fois, ou alors pas très renseignés !

- Certes, systemd viole pas mal de principes du KISS. Donc non, ce n'est pas pour les serveurs, pour toutes les raisons que vous avez très bien expliquées. Mais si on veut que linux s'impose sur le desktop, il faut arrêter de penser "serveurs" tout le temps ! Et puis (troll !) pour les serveurs, il y a freebsd !

- Sur un desktop "classique", ce n'est pas déraisonnable de penser que 99% des utilisateurs veulent udev et veulent X11 (Pour les autres, il restera toujours les distribs de barbus, le hurd et minix) ! Alors autant "integrer" pour la meilleure user expérience possible. Oui ça casse la modularité, mais cette prétendue modularité est souvent un mythe !  Honnêtement, il y a il vraiment des remplacements utilisables et collant aux besoins de 99% des utilisateurs pour udev et X11 ?

- Concrètement, chez moi, tout roule, pour une utilisation desktop ! Le boot et l’arrêt n'ont jamais été aussi rapides (et oui c'est du C pas du bash ...), tout est aussi configurable qu'avant, systemctl et journalctl sont juste au top !

Maintenant bien sur je n'aurais pas idée de coller ça sur un serveur dans l’état actuel des choses. Mais je pense que beaucoup d'objections contre systemd sur le desktop viennent d'un conservatisme excessif.

Donc voila, j'ai essayé pour me faire une idée objective et pour comprendre le choix de beaucoup de distros avec au départ les mêmes a priori négatifs que vous, et franchement c'est un pas en avant ! J'ai désinstallé baselayout, consolekit et sysvtruc, et je suis resté en full systemd.

----------

## d2_racing

Tu t'est servi de quel doc pour migrer tes services au démarrage ?

Est-ce que ça se fait tout seul maintenant la migration de OpenRC vers systemd ?

As-tu enlevé OpenRC ?

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu t'est servi de quel doc pour migrer tes services au démarrage ? 
> 
> 

 

J'ai utilisé la doc du wiki, tout s'est passé comme sur des roulettes. Pour les services pas encore fournis je suis allé piocher chez archlinux.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que ça se fait tout seul maintenant la migration de OpenRC vers systemd ? 
> 
> 

 

ca depend ce que tu appelles "tout seul" ! Faut quand même ajouter "init=/usr/bin/systemd" dans la ligne de boot et suivre la doc, mais pas de difficulté particulière.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu enlevé OpenRC ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, j'ai viré openrc une fois que tout fonctionnait, ça nécessite un peu de bidouillage pour ne rien casser, voir https://github.com/canek-pelaez/gentoo-systemd-only.

----------

## truc

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Mais si on veut que linux s'impose sur le desktop, il faut arrêter de penser "serveurs" tout le temps ! Et puis (troll !) pour les serveurs, il y a freebsd !

 

Mais qui a dit que "on" voulait que linux s'impose sur le desktop? Pour ma part, je reste persuadé qu' "on" est mieux sans monopole, car au contraire, avoir plusieurs produits (aussi général soient-t'ils, ex: un OS) permet de confronter les solutions possibles et de constamment les améliorer. L'exemple des BSD est un très bon exemple,  les bonnes solutions d'un des *BSD peuvent et vont souvent être ajoutées aux autres.

Ce genre de cohabitation "pour le mieux" n'est possible que si on n'oublie pas qu'il y a "les autres", chose que les devs de systemd choisissent volontairement d'ignorer.

Juste histoire d'en remettre une couche sur les couches logicieles (avec systemd et gnome-machin presque inter-dépendant), les devs s'en morderont forcément les doigts, comme vous pourrez également le lire de développeurs confirmés sur le net, le fonctionnement en couche permet de pouvoir les faire évoluer indépendemment les unes des autres, avec systemd, il y a un gros risque pour que tout stagne au bout d'un moment puisque personne n'osera alors faire le moindre changement de peur de casser cet assemblage bancal.

Je suis d'accord cependant pour (re)dire qu'il y a beaucoup de très bonnes idées avec systemd et qu'il faut parfois casser des choses pour mieux repartir, mais c'est un peu naïf d'ignorer la réalité du monde du développement où on tente maintenant (toujours?) d'isoler les rôles et fournir des couches d'abstractions.

Et enfin, c'est vraiment dommage d'avoir une vision pour un "tout GNU/Linux", il est clair que Linux est plus avancé en terme de fonctionnalités/support matériel que Hurd (et Minix!).. Mais ça semble un malheureux concours de circonstance, où l'attention a plus été portée sur Linux alors que le Hurd (et Minix encore une fois) sont des projets bien plus ambitieux en terme de stabilité/souplesse/fonctionnalité. C'est pas un troll! c'est juste mon avis.

----------

## El_Goretto

Surtout que ce qu'il ressort finalement c'est que le débat n'est pas "pour ou contre systemd", mais plutôt "pour ou contre imposer systemd" à tout et tout le monde.

Et là, je ne vois pas trop matière à discussion pendant 107 ans, surtout pour des gentoistes, utilisant une meta-distribution...

----------

## geekounet

Alors perso j'utilise du FreeBSD en desktop (et laptop), et je n'ai justement pas envie de me retrouver sans mes softs habituels voire même sans X11 au train où ça va, à cause d'un systemd codé par un abruti pour ne pas être portable sur des OS non-Linux. Donc en effet le débat c'est surtout « pour ou contre imposer systemd » comme le dit El-Goretto, après les gens sont libres de faire le choix de pourrir leur OS s'ils le veulent.

Note : je suis en train d'installer mon nouveau laptop du taf sous Gentoo  :Wink:  Et j'ai pu poser un gros bout de KDE et KDM (pas essayé le reste) sans aucune dépendance sur systemd/consolekit/policykit, on s'en sort plutôt bien.  :Smile:  Suffit de virer les USE consolekit, policykit, udisks et upower (et systemd évidemment, inactif par défaut).

----------

## DuF

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Bon ben perso j'ai testé systemd, et honnêtement je trouve que vous êtes d'assez mauvaise fois, ou alors pas très renseignés !
> 
> 

 

Des mecs qui sont contents avec Systemd il y en a pleins, utilisant Fedora sur ma station de travail au taf je sais aussi que ça fonctionne, ça n'a rien à voir avec le problème qui est posé aujourd'hui. Je pense que ce qui nous énerve se résumerait à :

- arbitraire

- seul au monde

- aux oubliettes l'esprit unix

- les quoi, les serveurs ?

- linux, what else ?

Certains pensent que la technique est la finalité, d'autres que l'idée est plus importante. J'ai débuté à la toute fin des années 90 à l'IUT sur FreeBSD, cela explique sans doute en parti pourquoi ça me gave qu'on méprise aussi ouvertement les amis de la famille. Ne pas faire aux autres ce qu'on ne voudrait pas qu'on nous fasse est un adage qu'on devrait plus souvent prendre en considération.

Tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire : il faut améliorer l'usage desktop de linux, mais j'aurai aimé qu'on puisse faire autrement.

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

> Juste histoire d'en remettre une couche sur les couches logicieles (avec systemd et gnome-machin presque inter-dépendant), les devs s'en morderont forcément les doigts, comme vous pourrez également le lire de développeurs confirmés sur le net, le fonctionnement en couche permet de pouvoir les faire évoluer indépendemment les unes des autres, avec systemd, il y a un gros risque pour que tout stagne au bout d'un moment puisque personne n'osera alors faire le moindre changement de peur de casser cet assemblage bancal.
> 
> Je suis d'accord cependant pour (re)dire qu'il y a beaucoup de très bonnes idées avec systemd et qu'il faut parfois casser des choses pour mieux repartir, mais c'est un peu naïf d'ignorer la réalité du monde du développement où on tente maintenant (toujours?) d'isoler les rôles et fournir des couches d'abstractions.
> 
> 

 

Plutôt d'accord  :Smile: 

Depuis que je suis sous linux, il y a eu plusieurs fois des nouveautés et on a toujours pu passer en douceur d'un système à un autre. Si systemD s'impose et que dans 2 ou 3 ans une autre équipe ramène sa fraise et qu'il faut tout recommencer çà va être marrant tiens   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca bouge du côté de portage, dans le bon sens: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444398

Pour info, ça permet de résoudre les problèmes de dépendances, par exemple gradm qui dépendait de udev, alors qu'en fait, ça fonctionne très bien avec mdev.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a aussi un "openrc-settingsd" pour fournir les interfaces dBus FreeDesktop nécessaires à Gnome 3 et que seul SystemD implantait jusqu'à présent.

Sinon je me suis enfin retroussé les manches et je suis passé à SystemD   :Cool: 

Faut juste penser à unmask l'useflag sur certains paquets sinon y'a une incompréhension entre les morceaux qui utilisent les seats consolekit et ceux qui utilisent les seats systermd = plantage :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask/system 
> 
> sys-auth/polkit -systemd
> ...

 

Ses flags sont masqué pas à cause de bug ou de problème de sécurité, mais parce que ces paquets ont dû êtres marqués stables et que tant que systemd n'est pas stable on ne peut pas marquer stable un paquet qui en dépend.

Normalement après ça on peux virer consolekit qui ne sert plus à rien.

----------

## kopp

Les courageux qui utilisent encore Gnome n'auront plus le choix, il faudra systemd :

http://my.opera.com/pacho/blog/2013/07/24/gnome-3-8-requiring-systemd-on-gentoo

----------

## xaviermiller

Et comment qu'ils font sur FreeBSD ? Y a pas Gnome dessus ?

----------

## geekounet

Gnome 3 n'est toujours pas dispo sous FreeBSD, il est toujours en cours de portage, il est bourré de linuxismes depuis la 3.0 qui compliquent bien la tâche (et à mon avis c'est un peu mort vu le peu d'activité sur le sujet), c'est toujours le dernier Gnome 2 (2.32 je crois) dans les ports. De l'autre côté, KDE 4 passe quasi tout seul, il est à jour dans les ports le jour même pour chaque release (sauf quand les ports sont freezés à l'approche d'une release FreeBSD), et du coup il est beaucoup plus populaire.  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Je crois que Gnome est en train de couler. Ils se posent la question de savoir si cette année ne sera pas le dernier guadec...

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je crois que Gnome est en train de couler. Ils se posent la question de savoir si cette année ne sera pas le dernier guadec...

 

j'en ai bien l'impression aussi! Et même les libs gtk machins perdent de leur peps apparement! Regardez, même le projet LXDE est en train de switcher vers qt!

J'ai toujours été plutôt récalcitrant à qt pour des raisons purement subjectives et parce-que j'trouvais le look'n feel des produits gtk plus funky, mais je me sens désormais prêt pour installer vlc sans trop de scrupules!  :Laughing: 

Bon, on s'éloigne du sujet! Des nouvelles de systemd? J'ai l'impression que ça ne bouge plus autant, on est peut-être passsé à l'étape bugfix?  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Systemd continue à (me) gonfler  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Je crois que Gnome est en train de couler. Ils se posent la question de savoir si cette année ne sera pas le dernier guadec... 
> 
> j'en ai bien l'impression aussi! Et même les libs gtk machins perdent de leur peps apparement! Regardez, même le projet LXDE est en train de switcher vers qt!
> 
> 

 

Par pure curiosité, vas voir le code de gtk+ ...

Désolé d'avance pour les cauchemars qui vont s'en-suivre.

À croire que gnome/glib/gtk+ sont 3 projets qui ont été trusté par des gros débutants qui pètent tout même dans une version mineur... c'est triste.

Qt, à part la partie 100% nokia qt mobility qui était un non-sens comme api, c'est quand même bien plus carré, faut avouer.

J'étais pro-gtk avant... oui c'était avant gnome3, avant d'avoir à gérer des bugs dans l'appli plutôt que dans le framework quand c'était bien lui le coupable etc... avant d'avoir 0 réponses sur les ml etc... 

En tout cas si ils se réveillent pas, c'est très mal barré.

----------

## k-root

pour une raison complétement inconnue , je suis passé à coté de ce thread et des différentes news ...

```
  [1]      2009-04-18  Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  [2]      2011-08-28  Mesa r600 driver now defaults to gallium

  [3]   N  2012-01-06  systemd /usr migration

  [4]      2012-03-16  (2012-03-16-udev-181-unmasking - removed?)

  [5]      2012-05-21  Portage config-protect-if-modified default

  [6]      2012-09-09  make.conf and make.profile move

  [7]      2012-11-06  PYTHON_TARGETS deployment

  [8]      2013-01-23  (2013-01-23-udev-upgrade - removed?)
```

et bien ... 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Systemd continue à (me) gonfler 

 

apres une nuits sur la question , je déteste tous ce qui ressemble a du  system d .

grmlmlm ..

----------

## Chr0nos

tu n'est pas le seul rassure toi, voila deux heures que je me prends la tête avec des dépendences foireuses....

et pourtant je n'utilise pas gnome a proprement parler puisque je suis mate... j'était bien moi avec consolekit/udev/openrc , maintenant... uzine à gaz...

----------

## boozo

@all:> Hormis gnome-3.x, est-ce que la migration vers systemd devient +/- indirectement obligatoire même pour les autres DE désormais ?   :Shocked:   (et si oui à partir de quel cas/version de quels softs svp) 

C'est pas que cela m'ennuierais tant que çà vu que je n'ai jamais pu m'encadrer gnome et qu'{udev,systemd,*-kit}, je m'en passe très bien depuis un bail mais... j'ai encore 1,2 postes "critiques" avec udev dessus alors s'il faut que je les nettoie aussi autant que je me planifie une fenêtre de tir cet été  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## k-root

sys-apps/hwids-20130717-r1 (udev ? >=virtual/udev-206

sys-apps/systemd-206 (>=sys-apps/hwids-20130717-r1[udev])

sys-apps/systemd-206

virtual/udev-206

chez  moi c'est migré :) ... 17h de perdues :'(

----------

## k-root

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Héhé. Bah en même temps c'est le sujet chaud de ces derniers temps, donc y a du monde pour réagir dessus 
> 
> Mais je te rassure, systemd n'est pas le seul bloatware que nous ramène redhat. On va aussi avoir droit aux logs XML. Certains ont décrété que syslog devait mourir. https://fedorahosted.org/lumberjack/

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Héhé. Bah en même temps c'est le sujet chaud de ces derniers temps, donc y a du monde pour réagir dessus 
> 
> Mais je te rassure, systemd n'est pas le seul bloatware que nous ramène redhat. On va aussi avoir droit aux logs XML. Certains ont décrété que syslog devait mourir. https://fedorahosted.org/lumberjack/ 
> 
> 

 

Surtout qu'il y a une probabilité que le pseudo "standard", qu'ils implémentent au travers de lumberjack (qui gagne au passage la médaille du nom de projet le plus pourri), soit totalement lâché: http://cee.mitre.org/

----------

## truc

C'est surprenant votre histoire de log, car j'ai lu que fedora 20 viendrait avec l'utilisation par défaut de journald et que syslog serait laissé installé par défaut au cas où.

À défaut d'aimer systemd, l'idée des logs au format binaire n'était pas débile je trouvais, OK, ça se parse moins bien en direct live, mais ça s'intéroge très bien normalement et bref, j'aimais bien l'idée.

Par contre, des logs au format XML, nan, mais allo, déjà les logs c'est verbeux par définition, mais alors là! Ok, ça sera encore du texte, mais ça nous aidera pas spécialement pour pouvoir travailler dessus avec ls grep/awk&Cie. Et puis, ALLLO encore pour quand il y aura des caractères particuliers, on aura le droit à des <![CDATA[...]]> partout?

 :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

@k-root:> Merci pour l'indication sur ce qui tire la dépendance. Je vais suveiller la chose et préparer sa fin à venir  :Twisted Evil: 

@All:> Btw, je trouve le fait que certains devs aient poussé çà dans l'arbre de façon aussi prosélyte relativement incorrect avec nos valeurs... Et d'autant plus vu l'impact de la chose sur les utilisateurs si on ne peut plus faire autrement sauf volonté farouche. L'outil est peut être intéressant mais le fait de l'imposer ainsi m'en donne une tout autre image.  

Sans parler d'une absence^H^H^H^H^H^H^H de gestion/préparation comme celle-là : j'en avais pas vue depuis belle lurette...   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'avais indiqué mes craintes il y a quelques mois donc je retiendrais qu'en à peu près 6 mois de lobbyisme bien ciblé tout le monde s'est finalement résigné à l'accepter tel une fatalité.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

 *truc wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> À défaut d'aimer systemd, l'idée des logs au format binaire n'était pas débile je trouvais, OK, ça se parse moins bien en direct live, mais ça s'intéroge très bien normalement et bref, j'aimais bien l'idée.
> 
> (...)

 

Pardonne ma question de béotien mais en quoi est-ce intéressant ? la taille ?

Ensuite tu parses çà a grand coups de string ou tu le mets en clob en base ? sincèrement où est le gain sinon dans quels cas d'utilisations est-ce appréciable ?

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   (...)
> 
> À défaut d'aimer systemd, l'idée des logs au format binaire n'était pas débile je trouvais, OK, ça se parse moins bien en direct live, mais ça s'intéroge très bien normalement et bref, j'aimais bien l'idée.
> 
> (...) 
> ...

 

bah, faut pas prendre mon avis pour plus que ce qu'il est mais avec les fichiers de logs tels qu'on les a, c'est pas gégé à parser.

Par exemple, pour la date d'un évenement, c'est moins lisible de mettre l'unix timestamp, mais ça semble plus logique si on veut ensuite pouvoir travailler sur les logs, (c'est plus facile de faire mintimestamp < ts < maxtimestamp que des conversion bizarre sur toutes les lignes).

On n'a pas non plus de délimiteur de champ clair, dès qu'il y a un espace c'est la me-merde (c'est ok pour l'humain qui sait interpréter mais pas le bête script qu'il faut alors rendre moins bête en alourdissant le traitement de chaque ligne)

XML résoudrait certes ces problèmes, mais ou alourdit alors considérablement les fichiers, on perd également le côté facile à lire (j'imagine que pas une seule "ligne" de log ne sera alors lisible sur une ligne d'écran sauf écran 42" peut-être!

J'oublie probablement des choses, mais voila mon premier jet!

Bref, tout ça mis ensemble, je trouve que le format binaire est un juste milieu entre le format texte utilisé généralement et le fait de stocker les logs en BDD.

Ça ne me choque pas et je dois dire même que ça me plait d'avoir un outil pour interroger les logs de manière intelligente quitte à envoyer la sortie de la commande dans nos supers scripts de la mort qui tue pour en faire plus.

Fin voila, c'est juste mon avis hein  :Exclamation:   :Laughing:  pataper!

----------

## boozo

@truc:> N'y a pas de critiques c'était vraiment une question ouverte car je dois dire que par habitude lorsque j'entends "binaire" j'ai tendance au rejet mais si des gens qui n'ont pas l'habitude de raconter des salades disent "oui, c'est p.e. pas mal" je m'interroge sur ce que j'ai pu louper   :Razz: 

En log binaires je connaissais des outils réseau tel tcpdump, ou de transactionnel pour mysql, et c'est vrai que hors gros volumes de données ou j'y voyais un intérêt, je n'avais pas vraiment réfléchi si on pouvait légitimement le décliner à d'autres besoins.

C'est sûr qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de standard de normalisation (peut-il y en avoir du reste ?) et le laisser "human readable" a certains avantages mais au prix d'un plus gros effort de scriptage.

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @truc:> N'y a pas de critiques c'était vraiment une question ouverte car je dois dire que par habitude lorsque j'entends "binaire" j'ai tendance au rejet mais si des gens qui n'ont pas l'habitude de raconter des salades disent "oui, c'est p.e. pas mal" je m'interroge sur ce que j'ai pu louper  
> 
> 

 

J'ai pas d'avis pour les logs, fin j'aurais tendance à préférer aussi que ce soit lisible directement (mais pas du xml!). Mais pour beaucoup de chose, un format binaire bien pensé c'est nettement mieux que toutes ces horreurs string-based qu'on voit fleurir partout et pour n'importe quoi (le pire étant pour les protocoles réseaux applicatif). Ça doit venir de cette génération de dev qui n'a rien connue d'autre qu'http/et <ht/x/s>ml etc... Bonjour l'overhead.

Tout est question de mesure, de ratio pertinence/efficacité... mais en ce moment je trouve que ça part un peu en sucette partout.

----------

## d2_racing

En lisant la note d'un dev sur la dev-list, est-ce qu'on considère que Gentoo va supporter les 2 (OpenRc et SystemD) ou on s'en va tranquillement et sûrement vers SystemD à cause de toutes les nouveautés et surtout le fait que Gnome 3.8 veut SystemD.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En lisant la note d'un dev sur la dev-list, est-ce qu'on considère que Gentoo va supporter les 2 (OpenRc et SystemD) ou on s'en va tranquillement et sûrement vers SystemD à cause de toutes les nouveautés et surtout le fait que Gnome 3.8 veut SystemD.

 

Supporter uniquement systemd ça enterrerait le projet gentoo sur freebsd non? (alors qu'avec openrc ça roule)

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   En lisant la note d'un dev sur la dev-list, est-ce qu'on considère que Gentoo va supporter les 2 (OpenRc et SystemD) ou on s'en va tranquillement et sûrement vers SystemD à cause de toutes les nouveautés et surtout le fait que Gnome 3.8 veut SystemD. 
> 
> Supporter uniquement systemd ça enterrerait le projet gentoo sur freebsd non? (alors qu'avec openrc ça roule)

 

« ¡No pasarán! »  :Twisted Evil: 

J'espère qu'on va pouvoir conserver et améliorer OpenRC (le temps que le "Systeme-bricole" soit enterré) mais je crains que des forces obscures soient déjà bien à l'oeuvre... oui, je sais je connais la phrase "restistance is futile, ..."  :Sad: 

@d2:> un lien stp ^^

----------

## k-root

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En lisant la note d'un dev sur la dev-list, est-ce qu'on considère que Gentoo va supporter les 2 (OpenRc et SystemD) ou on s'en va tranquillement et sûrement vers SystemD à cause de toutes les nouveautés et surtout le fait que Gnome 3.8 veut SystemD.

 

lol ... pour se prendre des coups de fouets par ses utilisateurs... pas mieux ... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure: error: Smartcard support is broken in this version
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> ...

 

Bug 373219 - provide alternative for /etc/init.d/functions.sh so that openrc is not required 

 *Quote:*   

>  John Brendler 2013-08-03 14:50:51 UTC
> 
> "Resistance is futile."

 

----------

## d2_racing

En passant, la note venait de Gentoo-Core, donc la liste interne des devs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> William Hubbs closed bug #409385[1] as fixed, introducing virtual/service-manager and adding it to the @system set, and dropping OpenRC from baselayout's post dependencies.
> 
> Therefore, as of today, anyone can have a Gentoo machine with only +systemd with no OpenRC installed. Since that was the raison d'être of the gentoo-systemd-only overlay[2], I'm deprecating it soon.
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

On va finir par avoir 200 packages en virtual/appz... voire toute la distrib en virtual mmh ? why not ?  :Mr. Green: 

Je n'ai rien contre les goûts et les couleurs. Après tout s'ils veulent qu'une intégration verticale totale pour Gnome et qu'on bouleverse tout le sysinit poussée par un DE (!) ben... ça les regardes hein ? moi je suis(et reste) définitivement un "non consommateur" du(es) produit(s) donc tant qu'ils m'obligent pas à faire la même chose, je me contenterais de râler dans mon coin comme un vieux c**   :Rolling Eyes: 

@d2:> merci pour l'info.

@k-root:> si t'as besoin d'autentification via smartcard au login mmh c'est pas glop !

btw, je croyais pas être repris si vite par d'autres en raillant avec ironie. Comme quoi...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Bon ben perso j'ai testé systemd, et honnêtement je trouve que vous êtes d'assez mauvaise fois, ou alors pas très renseignés !
> 
> - Certes, systemd viole pas mal de principes du KISS. Donc non, ce n'est pas pour les serveurs, pour toutes les raisons que vous avez très bien expliquées. Mais si on veut que linux s'impose sur le desktop, il faut arrêter de penser "serveurs" tout le temps ! Et puis (troll !) pour les serveurs, il y a freebsd !
> 
> - Sur un desktop "classique", ce n'est pas déraisonnable de penser que 99% des utilisateurs veulent udev et veulent X11 (Pour les autres, il restera toujours les distribs de barbus, le hurd et minix) ! Alors autant "integrer" pour la meilleure user expérience possible. Oui ça casse la modularité, mais cette prétendue modularité est souvent un mythe !  Honnêtement, il y a il vraiment des remplacements utilisables et collant aux besoins de 99% des utilisateurs pour udev et X11 ?
> ...

 

Alors là je ne suis pas d'accord. Je réponds avant même d'avoir fini de lire tout le fil de la discussion. En effet, avant systemD, linux en "mode desktop" comme je l'ai toujours utilisé et comme je l'utilise toujours soit dit en passant,  et bien les scripts, n'ont jamais posés de problèmes. Il suffit pour cela de voir comment fédora, mandrake ou unbuntu cherchaient et continuent dans ce sens à fournir un desktop end-user! Un utilisateur \lambda qui n'y connait rien, n'a pas conscience de tout cela, c'est un faux argument. Crois-tu qu'il sache comment son windows ou son mac boot et fonctionne? Centraliser est la pire des approches, bientôt le blue screen of the death sous linux? L'avantage certain de system V, et que ton PC n'est jamais mort, y'aura toujours moyen de t'en sortir; par contre avec systemD, ça sera comme avec windows [par exemple : allo Micka, mon pc il marche plus help!!!!!!!!!! j'ai mes données de ma boîte, une présentation client demain!!!! à l'aide! la question : ben il se passe quoi : réponse : ben je sais pas moi, windows refuse de démarrer, t'es sous linux tu devrais savoir ..... ] L'approche desktop est à des années lumières des arguments stupides du teuton. Le desktop, c'est l'interface finale lancée, et comment tu interagis avec, et absolument pas comment elle démarre ou comment elle communique avec le système,  d'ailleurs moins elle s'immisce dans la gestion du système à proprement parler, mieux c'est (question de robustesse, et d'efficacité pour un dépannage, car réinstaller ce n'est pas dépanner... comme sous d'autres OS). Des utilisateurs desktop, sous linux, qui n'utilisent jamais le shell, qui veulent utiliser leur pc on  va dire, à la mac ou à la windows, pour trancher avec le stéréotype "serveur" de linux, j'en ai plein autour de moi, et si tu leur parles de systemD vs System V tu vas les perdre rapidement. 

Et pourtant, tu nous dis que tu peux tout configurer comme avant, avec systemD. Là vois-tu, l'idée du desktop, et de configurer quoique soit :: et bien systemD ou system V : même combat pour un \lambda. Ce n'est pas un argument valable pour une question desktop.

La rapidité au démarrage : ben quand je vois les deux autres gros OS  booter ou s'éteindre, mon vieux portable fait toujours mieux qu'eux avec du bon vieux bash. Y'a des exemples de gestion du démarrage sous linux qui ont montré des boots super rapides. Certes systemD c'est du C, c'est surement super rapide et tout et tout, mais c'est la seule chose vraie dans l'argumentaire de l'autre (pas toi  :Smile:  le monsieur de chez RedHat, hein !). Est-ce vraiment un argument valable la seule question de la vitesse de boot? 

Bref je suis pas d'accord  :Smile:  mais alors pas du tout !

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui voudraient se faire une idée, il y a eu, lors du dernier DebConf, plusieurs conférences (filmées) à propos de systemd et Upstart. Je pense notamment à http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2013/debconf13/high/983_Why_Debian_should_or_should_not_make_systemd_the_default.ogv et http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2013/debconf13/high/1027_Why_Debian_needs_Upstart.ogv

J'ai vu ces deux conférences et l'approche de systemd me paraît bien meilleure (voir notamment la question de Lennart Poettering après la présentation d'Upstart), bien moins "spaghetti" (même si le "System V init" est encore pire). Cela dit, je ne suis pas administrateur système...

Aussi, j'ai vu démarrer le portable de mon collègue (sous Parabola GNU/Linux avec systemd) et c'est vraiment très rapide (en comparaison avec mon portable, certes plus vieux, avec Trisquel GNU/Linux et Upstart). Enfin le "copyright assignment" exigé par Canonical (problème soulevé à la toute fin de la conférence à propos d'Upstart) ne me dit rien qui vaille.

D'autres conférences à propos de systemd (que je n'ai pas vues) :

* http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2013/debconf13/high/980_systemd_myths_debunked.ogv

* http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2013/debconf13/high/981_Making_your_package_work_with_systemd.ogv

----------

## geekounet

L'idée de départ pour systemd est très bien (je pense l'avoir déjà dit) dans la théorie, sauf qu'en pratique :

- le code est hideux, bourré de mauvaises pratiques en C, de valeurs en dur (notamment un fstab en dur, de ce que j'ai pu remarquer, si tu veux virer le montage de /proc/bus/usb faut patcher le code), etc. Ce n'est pas surprenant après les exploits sur PulseAudio ;

- ce n'est pas hackable en 5 minutes dans un DC dans un shell de secours à 3h du mat' avec 42 clients qui t'engueulent au tel et la moitié d'internet dans le noir ;

- ya une dépendance circulaire avec dbus qui n'a rien à faire là (ce qui a posé problème aux débuts de systemd, quand certains ont eu systemd qui ne démarre pas parce que dbus ne démarre pas parce que systemd ne démarre pas parce que...) ;

- c'est délibérément codé pour ne pas être portable ailleurs, alors que ça aurait pu l'être à peu de frais, en modularisant correctement le code et en laissant les autres OS réimplémenter les parties manquantes ;

- c'est codé par un mec qui est dans sa petite gueguerre contre le monde Unix non-Linux et contre tout ceux qui osent un peu le contredire, qui a décidé de recoder le monde à lui tout seul et qui, part ses talents de commercial et avec l'appui de Redhat (qui compte déjà un champion du genre nommé Drepper), phagocite toutes les distros Linux et projets majeurs (genre Gnome) autour de lui pour que le monde utilise sa merde de gré ou de force et faire chier un max les autres Unix libres ou non.

Bref, un tel projet situé à un niveau aussi critique devrait être mené et codé par des gourous ayant des années d'expérience dans le monde Unix et avec le vrai métier de sysadmin, et ayant donc du bon sens, un sensibilité à l'interopérabilité, à la facilité de maintenance, etc., ce que ce cher Lennart n'a pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

AMEN !

----------

